# Quincy has his CGN!!



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Quincy! Love his down/stay and wagging tail.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations! Kisses to Quincy!


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Yay Quincy! So happy for y'all. I loved his waggy tail, it didn't stop the whole time. Hope to do this one day with Tucker!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much! Q has an incredible attitude and his tail never stops no matter where we are. When you start working with Tucker, just keep it fun and reward like crazy. You cannot take bait for the actual test, but we went through a pile of cheese while we trained for it. Good luck! It is a blast to do something you mutually enjoy.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your handsome, clever boy!! What an INCREDIBLY happy spoo Quincy is, he looks like an absolute joy to work with! Celebrate BIG!!:clap2:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Congratulations! I'd expect no less from that handsome, stunning black SPOO.  (He's got a pretty sharp owner too.)


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

Huge congrats to both of you! How wonderful, he seemed to enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, Mr. Quincy Jones was overdosed with cheddar cheese all last weekend and this morning before the trial began. With his dinner tonight he got a bit of Lo Mein and homemade fried rice mixed in, so he got a little reward for his great work. He keeps looking into my face like he is saying "We did good, didn't we Mom?!" He is so frigging sweet, I can barely stand it! Thank you so much for your kindness! And Rowan...what a lovely thing to say! :bashful:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

You two did fantastic. Thank you for sharing the videos.

You had some serious shiny floors to contend with too! Awesome.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I do like that happy tail. I don't think it stopped wagging.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much! You know...the only time his tail is not going is when he is asleep, although, sometimes he must be dreaming happy things, and sometimes it even wags then! He is so sweet! He lives up to his registered name!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Quincy is gorgeous! Love to see him (and you!) enjoying the exercises so much. Congratulations!!!


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Quincy. I love good news from the poodle world.

I know he is your special boy <3 and he did his mommy proud. Enjoy the good feelings!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you. He KNOWS something is different. He is even more affectionate and pleased with himself. We are kind of wallowing in this.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow congratulations Quincy has grown into a lovely young lad,I have been gone way to long I see I have missed lots of exciting news in the Quincy camp


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Did you know he became a Canadian Champion in August? What an incredibly proud moment that was!!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Hopefully by summer we will be adding an "RN" to his name.


Will you be doing CARO or CKC? Do you think you will go to the poodle farm? They are having quite a few CARO trials throughout the summer.

I am hoping to take Lizette this spring or (summer) (depending on when I get my courage up). It would be great if we could meet up.

Congratulations to both you and Quincy on the CGN designation.

Sherry


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Sherry! It would indeed be nice if we could meet up! Honestly, I am so green at all of this I have no idea the difference between CKC and CARO Rally, I do not know what the Poodle Farm is. We will be taking classes in Owen Sound through the Grey Bruce Kennel Club, which Bruce and I recently joined. Nancy Muster will be the one teaching us. Does that help narrow it down?


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Did you know he became a Canadian Champion in August? What an incredibly proud moment that was!!


I saw that as I was doing some catch up reading ,I'm so happy for you Quincy certainly deserves it he is one gorgeous boy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you! The nicest thing about Quincy is he is as great in heart and soul as he is in beauty. He is just an absolute gem!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, what a good boy. His tail was going the whole time!  He is a real happy guy. Thanks for sharing those. I want to do that.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!! That boy seems to bring so much love and happiness to his family. Best of luck on the future endeavors!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks very much! Outwest, do you have any classes nearby? I worked with Quincy in our long hall. Would put him in a sit and down then would putter. I'd go in and clean the sink in the bathroom, or dust the bedroom, come out and release him and give him his cheese. He caught on so quickly it astounded me. So then I would take him to the basement when Bruce and my daughter were home for lunch, and I'd get him to down and stay, and one, two, or three of us would walk behind him, in front of him, stand in front of him and talk...then release and reward. By the time we went to his classes, he had it all figured out. He is a natural, and I have a feeling Bonnie will be too.

Now we are working on him sitting when he returns to me, and on heel, where he walks around me and sits at my side. This is in prep for Rally classes late this spring.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Honestly, I am so green at all of this I have no idea the difference between CKC and CARO Rally, I do not know what the Poodle Farm is.


You and me both. The Poodle Farm is run by Debby Dacosta....it is not just for poodles. Lizette's trainer gave me a list of all her upcoming trials...I am not sure if she is near you or not. Here is her website...The Poodle Farm - Your Premiere Canine Sport Facility and Equipment Supply on Ontario's South Coast

Caro is the Canadian Association of Rally Obedience. Apparently it is very similar to the CKC rules but not quite as strict.

I am petrified to take Lizette as I feel I will screw up...not her. Like one station where the dog walks around behind you...I can't get the leash sorted out. Oh well she enjoys her one on one time with me....as I am sure Quincy enjoys his time with you.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Woo Hoo I'm proud of you both way to go!! Give Quincy a hug for me


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Teehee! No problem Trillium! I will tell him that one of the many he gets is from you! You'd have been even prouder if you could have been there! He was just remarkable!!


----------

